# It's their day, isn't it?



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

For all those whose hearts belong to V's!


----------



## vdogdad (Apr 15, 2013)

Great picture! Unfortunately my computer couldn't open the jpg. :'(


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Lucy and June destroying Valentine's bear 2016


----------

